# Overdraft fee when not overdrawn



## Alpas (Jan 18, 2014)

Hi,

I've lived in Mallorca for 8 years now, so im used to Santander bank taking random charges from my bank, overdraft charges, card charges, charges because its a Wednesday etc. but this a new 1 on me.
I had 4.04 euros left in, bank took 4.04 for card charges which left me with a zero balance, 2 days later they charged me 39.99 for being overdrawn. 

Am I right in thinking that overdrawn means anything less than zero?
surely, for once, ive got a case to get that money back this time


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

Alpas said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've lived in Mallorca for 8 years now, so im used to Santander bank taking random charges from my bank, overdraft charges, card charges, charges because its a Wednesday etc. but this a new 1 on me.
> I had 4.04 euros left in, bank took 4.04 for card charges which left me with a zero balance, 2 days later they charged me 39.99 for being overdrawn.
> ...


You'll porbably find that the card charges were more than 4.04 but they only took that much as that was all that was in the account.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Yeah, it's quite common practice any where you go. The bank overdraw your account and charge you for the pleasure.

My thinking though would be zero would be regarded as overdrawn as technically that is the point when you have no cash at all.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

I think Anles is correct. The card charge is (usually) in excess of 30 euros - they took what they could. Had they taken more and left you in negative balance, the costs would have been far higher.


----------



## Alpas (Jan 18, 2014)

Is there anyway to stop them taking more money for overdraft charges?

My wages are over a week late and am unsure of what day this week they will be going in


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

Alpas said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've lived in Mallorca for 8 years now, so im used to Santander bank taking random charges from my bank, overdraft charges, card charges, charges because its a Wednesday etc. but this a new 1 on me.
> I had 4.04 euros left in, bank took 4.04 for card charges which left me with a zero balance, 2 days later they charged me 39.99 for being overdrawn.
> ...


If you had just €4 in your account and a charge was due to be paid, then your account would be overdrawn. That would be the case in the UK just the same as Spain. Once you get into overdraft situation, then the charges will mount up unless of course, you have agreed overdraft facilities. 
Anything I don't understand with my bank, I go in and ask them to explain.


----------



## Alpas (Jan 18, 2014)

well, went to the bank today and I was informed that the charge for the card was around 18 euros so would have put me overdrawn.
However, the bank manager, who i have known for years, informed me to call customer services and explain the situation and they would then send forms to my bank for me to sign and they would give me the money back. 
So, by that I assume that if u just accept the overdraft charges, then you are charged them, but if you kick up a fuss then you get your money back... which seems strange.
Has any1 been through this process before?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Alpas said:


> well, went to the bank today and I was informed that the charge for the card was around 18 euros so would have put me overdrawn.
> However, the bank manager, who i have known for years, informed me to call customer services and explain the situation and they would then send forms to my bank for me to sign and they would give me the money back.
> So, by that I assume that if u just accept the overdraft charges, then you are charged them, but if you kick up a fuss then you get your money back... which seems strange.
> Has any1 been through this process before?


Bank charges in general can always be 'negotiated' in Spain - especially if you have a good rapport with the manager. The bank managers here seem to be far more autonomous than back in UK.


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

snikpoh said:


> Bank charges in general can always be 'negotiated' in Spain - especially if you have a good rapport with the manager. The bank managers here seem to be far more autonomous than back in UK.


 When I worked in banking in the early 70's, it was the same in the UK, and then it moved towards more sales orientation, and we all know where that ended up. In those days there were controls on lending, so if you wanted to buy a car, you had to put down 20% deposit. etc. many a time I had to tell someone they couldn't have a loan because the manager said they couldn't afford it. If you wanted a mortgage you had to have a deposit account with the building society for at least 3 years, and then you went in a waiting list.


----------

